# Removing dried dirt?



## FoundBottle (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi all. New to this fun! All the bottles I have found on a 3 day tour have moss, clay soil and roots running to the bottom.  Some are like mini terrariums with ants galore inside. The next time I go, I am bringing a saw because I broke a cool Ne-Hi bottle, patent pending, it says on it when I was pulling too hard (does the excitement get to anyone else?). Hope there are more. So, my question is, how do I gently get all this hard NC clay out of these bottles. I'm thinking this collection is from the early 50's since the coke bottle I looked up was from 1951-1953. I'm sure it has been answered, and the search does bring up too many. Thank you and happy hunting.  I'm excited to find a new hoarding item.  LOL []


----------



## chosi (Aug 7, 2012)

I usually fill ithe bottle with water, shake it sideways, then shake it upside-down until the water and some of the contents spill out, and repeat until all the dirt is gone.  Maybe letting it soak for a while will help too.

 If the dirt still doesn't break up, I would use a metal clothes hanger, being careful not to scratch the glass.


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Aug 8, 2012)

IF A DECENT STIFF BOTTLE BRUSH CAN'T DO IT, I USUALLY FILL THE BOTTLE ABOUT 1/5 THE WAY WITH BEACH SAND AND PARTLY WITH WATER AND SHAKE UNTIL I SEE RESULTS.


----------



## AlexD (Aug 14, 2012)

Go to a local Walmart and look for Dawn Power Dissolver. It's in a little blue spray bottle. Spray it dry around the bottle and leave it for a day or so, adding more when it runs off. It will take it right off!


----------

